# "Manchester needs more skyscrapers"



## chio (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...architect_wants_more_skyscrapers.html?rss=yes

That's according to, erm, the bloke who designed the Beetham tower. Personally, I think the man should be given an ASBO to prevent him from sticking any more daft-looking glass towers in town, but it would seem I'm outnumbered if the MEN poll's anything to go by!

I mean, I'm all for development in Manchester, but it has to be something that's going to benefit the many rather than the few who can afford to buy expensive flats or stay in posh hotels and I'm not convinced sticking more phallic objects across the city centre is the way forward, really - they just look out of place and glass panels everywhere look oh so generic!

Anyway... as you were...

the beetham tower does look quite cool from the hills here 30 miles away, though


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 1, 2006)

manchester needs to be nuked from orbit really but hey, skyscrapers are the next best thing.

of course a bloke what makes em is going to say they need more, its his job!


----------



## irishshapes (Dec 1, 2006)

i'm not sure about the skyscraper, but you are putting buildings up really rather quickly!
alot of my work is there at the moment

i'm sure the tower looks wicked from far away, but now it's not very attractive
and doesnt he have the penthouse on that tower, to prove how convinced he was with his whole building?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 1, 2006)

The man's a tosser.

His other buildings have had problems (Birmingham, I think, and maybe Liverpool too).

I don't know why the planners don't just Google the fuckwit and see what other things he's fucked up before approving his plans.

Oh, and I heard from someone who works at the Manchester building that the blade thingy isn't a 'design feature', it's because they got so high and then realised the structure couldn't support the rest of the weight if they went to the top, but they couldn't just shorten the building, because the planning consent specified a certain height, so they kept the blade of glass thing as a 'design feature' to make it comply with the initial planning or because it was less trouble to vary it slightly, or something, because to make a smaller building would mean going back to the drawing board and reapplying for planning consent.  Or something like that.  Allegedly.  (Maybe just an urban myth?  Maybe it really was a 'design feature'?).

And as if that wasn't bad enough, when they did install the glass into the blade of glass during the summer, the light winds caused it to hum and whistle so loudly that it woke people up who were living within around a mile radius of the fucking thing.  And it also fucked up recording of Corrie at Granada studios down the road, because of noise interference.

Come the revolution, that Ian Simpson twat should be first against the fucking wall.  Arrogant wanky useless incompetent bastard.  And they still haven't resolved it.

[/rant]
Well, it was fucking annoying to be recovering from surgery and being woken up by his fucking building in the wee hours of the morning, and it's not like you can turn it off.

[/and breathe... count to ten...]


----------



## chio (Dec 1, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> manchester needs to be nuked from orbit really but hey, skyscrapers are the next best thing.
> !



What are you doing in the northern forum exactly?


----------



## northernhord (Dec 3, 2006)

It aint the Manc I grew up in, Ive been back up North now for five years and only been into the place three times, it kinda looks like a more stylized London


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 3, 2006)

I love skyscrapers but the Beetham Tower is shite. Horrible building. The only impressive thing about it is its height. I did enjoy the view from Cloud 23 when I went though.

Leeds has a few nifty looking ones planned. For more information check here http://www.skyscrapernews.com/


----------



## Megaton (Dec 5, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> I love skyscrapers but the Beetham Tower is shite. Horrible building. The only impressive thing about it is its height. I did enjoy the view from Cloud 23 when I went though.
> 
> Leeds has a few nifty looking ones planned. For more information check here http://www.skyscrapernews.com/



It looks too out of place. It rises up from a Victorian manufacturing area famed for its red brick buildings and factories - its a glass abomination that will probably be torn down within 50 years. All-glass buildings are a fad and they will look shite within 10 years, just like the brutalist architecture of the 1960s and 1970s.


----------

